# magnesium citrate



## bates (Feb 26, 2004)

My mistake - my doc prescribes magnesium citrate and dulcolax tablets. 1 bottle plus 3 tablets at 1 p.m., then the same at 5 p.m. the day before. Has anyone done this? How was it? I've heard the taste isn't as bad as the phospho, and it isn't as rough.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

I don't think that the taste is as bad. Make sure you get the lemon flavor. I did not have the cramping but an extreme urgency to go and it would come on quickly so make sure you are close to a restroom.


----------



## bates (Feb 26, 2004)

How long does it take to work? I would kind of llike to get some sleep that night, and I figured it would be finished working by night time, but I'm reading with some people it takes 12 hours to start - that's 1 in the morning! What was your experience?


----------



## nonnytom (Aug 17, 2003)

I had to take mag citrate for a different reason. I took it at 11 AM and I went the first time at 2PM. So 3 hours. And I was not taking anything else like dulcolax which is also a laxative. I of course went several times after that. Your second bottle should go through a lot faster since you will have less to work on. I'm sure you will be able to get to bed at a reasonable time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

I took the mag cit at 5pm and started going at around 8:30pm. I took the 4 pills at 9:00pm and kept going. I had to wake up a few times in the night. I also had a suppository I had to use in the morning of my test. These were the instructions given to me by the doctor however your times might be different.


----------



## bates (Feb 26, 2004)

Yeah, my times are 1 and 5 - I'm going to call and ask if I can start earlier in the day. I really want to be finished before bedtime, as I want to take an Ambien - otherwise I won't sleep at all and will be a mess for the procedure.Thanks for the info - any tips on taking it? I understand it doesn't really taste that bad. Is it easier than phospho on the system?


----------

